# Ridgid 5 gal. mini wheelbarrow Air Compressor OL50145MW will not turn on



## oliverbutthead (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello My compressor is less than a yr old, not heavily used and is already DEAD in the water. I replaced the pressure switch thinking it was the culprit but it will still not turn on. Could it be caused by the capacitor? Not sure where to look from here.....


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

If it is less than 1 year old I would be taking it back to Ridgid for warranty reasons..They are a good company and I suspect they will fix it or replace it for you. Welcome to PEF. Roger


----------

